# What do you think about online shopping?



## fred33 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Nowadays,more and more people prefer online shopping,which is now a trend of fashion.I am a net potato,I spend almost time on the nets,I bought all my articles of everyday use on the website.I can avoid the heavy traffic and long waiting,which is more wonderful.Otherwise,I can have nore choice from the website and choose the perfect one.*

_*Besides,I like the brand of juicy couture,which is fashion and professional for women,you can find all your needs in it.What do you think about that?*_


----------



## divadoll (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm an old veteran of internet shopping. I've been shopping online for over 11 years and I have no plans of changing that. I love it that I buy it and it arrives at my door in a few days or buy something from Hong Kong or China for pennies and it comes to my door in 2 wks.


----------



## alm1217 (Sep 19, 2010)

I love shopping online for makeup. I hate people coming up to me asking if I need help every five minutes, so I prefer the peace and quiet of home shopping on the internet. Sometimes if I'm trying a new brand, I'll go to the store...but the deals are often better online. And even if you don't get a better deal on the product, you can usually get free samples with an order.


----------



## xjackie83 (Sep 19, 2010)

I do both. I use to be really big into online shopping, but now I find myself wanting to look/feel/try products first (makeup and clothes). There are some things I will always buy online---books, music, and stuff like that.


----------



## ilovecouponcode (Sep 22, 2010)

Very convenient and I save more money.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 22, 2010)

I think it's one of our best inventions! I hate crowds and pushy salespeople or snobby ones. I love being able to avoid them.


----------



## hyn14 (May 31, 2011)

thank you so much..i use ur comment for my speaking test...thank you so much..nice i dea.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 1, 2011)

I love online shopping for a lot of things. For beauty items though I really like to see it in person before purchasing... Clothing I'll buy sight-unseen and have gotten some AMAZING deals, especially with my kid's clothing.


----------



## janetgriselle (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't like paying shipping, so I do very little online shopping. I agree with you on being hounded by salespeople though. I can't stand it. Oh well, that will probably never change.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 1, 2011)

When it comes to clothing, I prefer not to shop online. Everything else is fair game.


----------



## ls820 (Jun 3, 2011)

i do a lot of online shopping when when it's make up and some accessories and some clothing. I always buy my shoes and the other half of my clothing from stores!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 4, 2011)

If I absolutely have to. I prefer to go in, and a lot of the stores I shop at most (Aritzia, H&amp;M, Club Monaco, Zara, etc.) are easy to get to. Unless it's something mega on sale (Yay, Net-a-Porter!), I can't find here (our Urban Outfitters' here have nowhere near the selection they have online...) or at a ridiculous markup (most contemporary lines) versus the States, I tend to shop in person. I rarely, if ever, buy makeup online, though.


----------



## imonabhaute (Jun 7, 2011)

I buy a ton of stuff online; from car parts to handbags.  

The key is that if I have to match a shade or have good fitment, I buy in person.  I'll buy makeup online if the product is exactly the same product I've bought in person before (color &amp; everything).  Plus, I don't exactly get disappointed to go to a Macy's Beauty Section or a Sephora.


----------



## vibhasharma (Jul 21, 2011)

hey i completely agree with you. nowadays most people prefer online shopping. Even i love to shop online it's very simple, convenient and cool!!!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 21, 2011)

I Love shopping online for childrens clothing I LOOOOOOOOOOOOve it!!!  I like my daughter to have unique clothing or retro looking clothes sometimes  That you cant find anywhere else ! I also love buying her cute girly hair ties &amp; giant glittery bows !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   its easier &amp; more fun to order her gear from 3 diff sites in one hour as apposed to driving from city to city hoping i find something cute!!!!!       As for Makeup i like going to the Pro stores such as Frends, Namies Or M.A.C pro for Mu shopping &amp; I can only get thee best lashes ever for 1$ at a small store near my house     Shoes &amp; clothing for myself Never On-Line     But Kids clothes, movies, &amp;  party supplies  Always better for me Online


----------



## clariza (Jul 22, 2011)

There are a lot of benefits to online shopping, you can better compare product features, retailer prices, and read product reviews from customers, instead of only hearing the biased pitch of a sales clerk.


----------



## Meltopia (Jul 25, 2011)

You really have to know your stuff to shop successfully online. Anyone can shop online, but what matters is if you can purchase good things! I find that the prices of items are more reasonable online and customer reviews are handy, but you are taknig a risk with fit/quality. I have been very satisfied so far though.


----------



## Winterly (Jul 28, 2011)

I like shopping online, it makes me more convenient to choose my favorite. Now i have a website store called karen millen, which is specialized in karen millen clothes.


----------



## Shaybro (Aug 28, 2011)

I LOVE ONLINE SHOPPING!!!!!!! too much fun *_*


----------



## machete (Sep 21, 2011)

Why go to a store at the mall when you can get it and more online.

You get to see a lot more selection, more discount and you get to see more stores in less time.

the only thing is you cant try on the stuff you like before you by it.


----------



## 23rdmarch (Sep 30, 2011)

I just love online shopping. I don't have to waste time and I'm not getting nervous because of all this traffic and people asking me how can they help me. Still, if it's about makeup I do not prefer buying stuff online. I do like online shopping, but I also like to go to the drugstore or Sephora and buy my makeup there, after I see and try what I like.


----------



## fashionlady60 (Oct 7, 2011)

For me, I prefer to shop at the stores but I shop online when I know that I won't be able to find what I want at the stores.  For example, Forever 21!!!  I can never seem to find what I see online at the store and the stores are just wayy tooo overwhelming with the amount of clothes they have!  I just came across this website called 10dollarmall.com though and I think I'm never going to shop anywhere else again.  Everything on there is literally $10 or less!!  They have an awesome return policy, 365 days, and the shipping is super cheap!  Return policies are super important to me because I want to be able to return my stuff if I don't like it!  Anyways if you guys have shopped here before, please let me know how your experience was!  I placed my first order a few weeks ago and I absolutely loved everything I bought.


----------



## chrisw00 (Oct 8, 2011)

I only buy makeups online. but clothes no, since I wanted to fit them first. I'm not really aware of my size.


----------



## bwlblog (Oct 8, 2011)

It really depends, depending on the sale I might buy in the store. Makeup can be tricky to buy I online if I have used the product before then of course I will buy online but if I have never tried the product then I need to test it out to see what it is like in person. I do hate buying makeup at a large department store because the people behind the counter are trying to sell you every product. So I guess I have mixed feelings about it but prefer online shopping.....


----------



## satojoko (Jan 10, 2012)

Why is it nobody's noticing that people with only one or a few posts started this thread and are keeping it going just to drop their domain names as a method of advertising? Domains for 'singles' etc. Even the first post contains a domain meant to be advertising. The question isn't even legitimate. Just a means of dropping in a getting free advertising.


----------



## Tresil Brandon (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't think so.


----------



## Tresil Brandon (Jan 10, 2012)

Old veteran,What do you think is the advertising?

I hate it,but I appreciate it.Because advertisement keeps me know what people care and what they wear.


> Originally Posted by *Tresil Brandon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Old veteran,What do you think is the advertising?
> 
> I hate it,but I appreciate it.Because advertisement keeps me know what people care and what they wear.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Jan 11, 2012)

I love shopping online!!! Living in Australia, we don't have some shops that you guys in the US have, so I love shopping online for variety and sometimes because it's cheaper as well.

Having said that, I still buy things in shops as well and I don't mind it, but sometimes it's just easier to do it online without someone asking you every 3mins if you needed help. If I need help, I will ask for it!


----------



## Sarah8708 (Jan 14, 2012)

I love online shopping, but I also love to shop IRL. I mean, online shopping in all honour. But you cant try on the clothes, feel them, or test the make before you buy it.

But on the internet you can shop when you feel like it and there is so much more to choose from.

I just wish that it was cheaper to order from the US to Europe, those darn taxes and custom fees.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kagimoto Miyuki (Jan 20, 2012)

There are many sites that offer free shipping and have domestic shipping nowadays, and the return policy is even better than the ones at the stores, so its just the same as shopping IRL! except even better, cause you can buy it, get it shipped to you for free, try it on at home comfortably and then still you can change your mind and return it! that to me is how all shopping should be like â™¥


----------



## BiancaInez (Jan 20, 2012)

*I think that online shopping is awesome!!! I can always find things for cheaper even if it's only by a few dollars. For instance I just bought the Garnier Skin Renew Dark spot corrector for about $13 on Amazon.com while at my local Walmart it's selling for $19.99 ! Another great thing about online shopping is that you can get things that are only sold online first like the Naked2 Palette ! *


----------



## marci65 (Jan 20, 2012)

I buy everything impossibly can online. Makeup, drugstore items, underwears, clothes, shoes. Love the sales and free shipping, but it's the convenience more than anything else.


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 20, 2012)

I absolutely love shopping online! Best thing ever. I really like to take advantage of discounts and items that aren't available in store. Plus, I'm kind of an awkward person who can be easily swayed by sales associates, so I try to stay away from the shops if I'm alone.


----------



## AshleyE28 (Jan 21, 2012)

This May Sound weird but I Enjoy Buying used clothes online,But for some reason I cant buy jeans there,i have to try them and walk around a bit to feel them. Im the type of person who can have a bad day if im not feeling my clothes that day. I buy all kinds of stuff online from cars to Music. True Story eBay is a great place to buy music from overseas.


----------



## elekarr (Jan 28, 2012)

Once I have my subscription (paid member) site up and running I will be able to direct you to a website which is referred to as a "mall without walls"...

Hopefully it shouldn't take too long... btw I am from Melbourne, Australia. Nice to have made the acquaintance... Best regards, Ely


----------



## lurenightangel (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi, everyone.

As for me,I love online shopping as well especially shopping for fashion things such as handbags, wallets, belts, make-up products, and fashion clothes. I think online shopping is quite convenient. First of all, I can save much time.I don't need to wait in line to buy the things we want.once I purchase a thing at a online shop, I can get my parcel fast. Second, there are a variety of products at online shops. I can buy what I want. The last but the most important is that I can save much money.

So I like online shopping.


----------



## Autumn88 (Feb 10, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love shopping online.

I love forever 21's girls' dresses  http://www.forever21.com/Product/Category.aspx?br=f21&amp;category=dress

         esty's handmade work  http://www.etsy.com/

         Dailyshop's wedding dresses  http://www.dailyshop.com/Wedding-Dresses/


----------



## nealbueno (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi, all.[SIZE=9pt] I am new here. Nice to meet you all.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]I found this interesting topic and I want to share my thought as well.[/SIZE]

I also love shopping online as well. O[SIZE=9pt]nline shopping is very convenient. It can not only save a lot of time but also save some expense such as traffic expense. Meanwhile, online shopping is no crowed people &amp; no lining up and fast shipping. We can buy what we want from online shopping. [/SIZE]

In addition, I recommend all of you a nice online store Lure Night. This is an online lingerie shop.  I bought from them for several times. They have a variety of lingerie with good quality and cheap price on sell. The lingerie they sell are very good and cheap price. They provide me good service and discounts. Last week I ordered lingerie form them as my Valentine's Day gift, they shipped my parcel soon and I got it in a week. The lingerie I order is very good and I love to get it.

{link deleted}


----------



## Misha Smith (Feb 14, 2012)

Online shopping has it pro's and con's. I myself do shop online, although it is more convenient, time and money saver you should still be cautious because there are some who sell fake items specially on eBay.


----------



## VeraVerita (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh I love online shopping!!! You can lie an a coach and shopping at the same time or if I do not go out like these days (to to to cold outside



)! The postman bring me the items I ordered few days to my house ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but also I like the " normal shopping" in the city.

The best of online shopping you can buy brands or items you can never ever buy in your city or country ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> AND sometimes it is cheaper online!!!!

**link removed by mod**


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

I hate it!  Only because at the end of the month I look at my credit card statement and am all "WTF?! It didn't feel like I spent THAT much money!"


----------



## lurenightangel (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Misha Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Online shopping has it pro's and con's. I myself do shop online, although it is more convenient, time and money saver you should still be cautious because there are some who sell fake items specially on eBay.




Yeah. When we shop online, we should be cautious as well. But we usually take their fame, their products and the feedback of their costumers into consideration when we shop online. In other word, we will choose an online shop that we trust.


----------



## Autumn88 (Feb 14, 2012)

I love shopping online. It is a trend of shopping.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

The only thing I hate is not getting the instant gratification


----------



## lurenightangel (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Autumn88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love shopping online. It is a trend of shopping.



Yeah, I quite agree with you. I think online shopping has been a popular trend because its convenience. So most people choose online shopping instead of buying on a live shop.


----------



## emily25 (Feb 15, 2012)

Online shopping its time saving and money saving as per my opinion.


----------



## Lola Kim (Feb 20, 2012)

I love online shopping very much. just without going out of home and i can get what i want.


----------



## lurenightangel (Feb 20, 2012)

yeah, online shopping is without people crowed, save our time and money. We can buy anything what we want.


----------



## ellenjoy25 (Feb 24, 2012)

Online shopping is a great way to save time. Like me, I am busy working online and I don't have time to spend shopping outside, so I prefer to buy anything that I need on the net. Really saves time,no need for you to walk around and see for things you want to buy, just sit, relax, and browse the products you want in front of your computer. But you just need to make sure that you buy things on trusted online stores.


----------



## MarshB (Mar 1, 2012)

i once had an online korean clothing shop.. what i like about online shopping is, it is where i see most of everything.. new styles and designs which i haven't seen on stores near us, very unique.. so i buy some for myself.. the only thing i am not sure of when buying online is the items material.. plus you will spend shipping fees when you purchase online..


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 1, 2012)

It's the devil.


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't like buying clothing or shoes online unless I'm really familiar with their sizing


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't like buying clothing or shoes online unless I'm really familiar with their sizing



I totally agree with this.

I don't really want to go through the hassle of what happens when it doesn't fit!


----------



## sara145wilson (Mar 2, 2012)

I prefer on line purchasing,

As it save our time.


----------



## LoveJesslina (Mar 8, 2012)

I love online shopping. It's easier to budget what you're buying as opposed to walking around a store and doing approximate math in your head. Not to mention, I'm addicted to coming home and seeing that I have a package waiting for me. It just makes my day a little better. The other pro to online shopping for me is that I don't miss anything that's on stock. When I'm in a store, I tend to be a little bit overwhelmed by the selection and I could walk by something I would normally love. The only real downside is the shipping charges.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Mar 12, 2012)

I only shop online if it is cheaper and I'm sure I will be satisfied with what I bought. That usually means I buy things that I have already tried or am replenishing because I ran out. 

I'll never buy clothes, that is too much of a hassle because the sizes are so different depending on the materials and other factors.


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Autumn Dahy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll never buy clothes, that is too much of a hassle because the sizes are so different depending on the materials and other factors.



My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## BeautyFull (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello .. Shopping online can offer saving and convenience to both consumers and businesses. However, it's important to understand your rights before you complete any online shopping transactions, whether they be direct purchases or participating in an online auction. .


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 19, 2012)

I always go online shopping.. for makeup, clothes, and whatever I need. It is so convenient and you don't have to carry coupons with you because you can just enter a code and get discounts! I'm not a skinny girl but most of the clothes fit me when I order it online. You just have to check the size and material  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LucyFan84 (Jun 19, 2012)

I have mixed feelings about online shopping.  I think it can be great for items you don't need to see in person (such as items you've used before and are repurchasing, or certain accessories where "fit" isn't as important - like a scarf).  I think makeup requires in-store swatching (as computer monitors can be deceiving), but then you can make the purchase online once you know what you'd like and if you've found a good deal.  Clothing and shoes are, to me, the biggest online shopping gamble.  Fit is so, so tricky (even when you think you know your size).  I've made the gamble a few times (especially with an incredible online sale) and it's paid off sometimes and flopped others.  So that's where I tend to draw the line.  Bottom line for me: internet is great for a browse, not so much for a purchase.


----------



## Yuvastyleindia (Jan 19, 2013)

Online shopping is the latest trend now a days. People are getting more attracted towards online shopping. It has totally changed the way of shopping and made it much easier. It saves lots of time and money. There is no need to go physically anywhere for shopping.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm not really a fan of online shopping for clothing and the like for various reasons:


I like going shopping
I need to try _everything_ on before I buy it
I hate paying for shipping
I hate waiting for shipping
I find deals that are just as good in the store as I do online

I'll buy my books for school and electronics and stuff like that online though. It's so much cheaper!


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Feb 4, 2013)

I love online shopping, but I'm always careful about return policies. I make sure That I could return most of the things I purchase online. I don't go out shopping much cause trying to find my size and waiting in line annoys me.


----------



## Evlin (Feb 5, 2013)

*ONLINE SHOPPING!!!!!!!!!!*

I LOVE IT..


----------



## jyoti (Feb 8, 2013)

It is convinience and ease. It saves time, hassles and considerable amount of money as well.


----------



## jyoti (Feb 8, 2013)

Online Shopping is a convinience and ease. it saves time, hassles and considerable amount of money as well.


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 8, 2013)

I online shop way too much, but sometimes the deals, etc. are better online. I hate paying fr shipping, though.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 8, 2013)

This is the main way I shop. I agree about the clothes though. With all the vanity sizing these days, I no longer trust labels with sizes on them.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 9, 2013)

I love it.  I'm a petite, so I generally find a better selection online than in the stores.  Macys.com is a great example - if I go to the store and see something I love, but don't find my size, I can go online and they'll usually have what I want.  Plus, most places are fairly easy for the returns.


----------



## ivette (Feb 9, 2013)

i prefer shopping at a regular store.  i like to see the merchandise in front of me, especially for clothes.  plus if i have to return

anything i don't want any problems getting a refund


----------



## jyoti (Feb 22, 2013)

I love shopping, and also like to do shopping from online portals because it saves time and also we can find latest designs at online stores with heavy discounts.


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 3, 2013)

For me, I really like it. However, I know what brands fit weird, and what shape I am and I can usually tell from looking at photos if something has a weird shape for my body type.

That said, I only shop at places that have a good return/exchange policy.

For example, for shoes, I only buy online from Zappos or Nordies, because I know I can return them if the shoes run weird sizing wise. I always always read reviews too and listen to what people say on there, along with looking at the size charts for each brand if they have them.

Clothes, I only buy from Old Navy because I've been in their stores enough to know what fits me and how it fits me, and Forever 21 is okay if it's just tank tops and stuff like that. Pants, I only buy from Old Navy or NY and Co because I know how those fit.


----------



## swooning (Mar 3, 2013)

I absolutely adore online shopping. There's no hassle whatsoever. You don't have to deal with the rude customers or attitudes from a grumpy retail assistance. Besides, every time a packages arrives at my door step, I think of it as a present or a surprise! Especially if you order multiple things - then you'll never know what's inside the box! Fun!


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 3, 2013)

I love online shopping because I live in a small town and my nearest mall is over an hour away and I get a much bigger selection. However when the oppertunity presents itself I love shopping in store, because I like not having to wait a week to get something as I'm not the most patient person


----------



## Evlin (Apr 9, 2013)

Online shopping!

Its great, very time consuming and so many options are given for everything.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 26, 2013)

I like online shopping its fun and saves lot of time too. We can compare price and get good deals online.


----------



## sarahraegraham (May 4, 2013)

I love online shopping! It's great when you are familiar enough with a brand to be sure about your size.


----------



## gw3ndolyn (May 6, 2013)

If I know my size and what I want, I would try to order it online since my size usually sells out quickly in store. It also helps if their return policy allows for me to return in store for an online purchase. In terms of makeup, I would try to buy it online if I know approximately what I want. For example, I'm looking for lipstick and I browse for the colour online. Having said that, I prefer to go to the store unless I'm absolutely sure about what I want and the chances of me returning it is low OR they have a return policy where I can buy online and return in store (saves me shipping fees). Online, especially Sephora have better deals with free samples, coupon codes, promotions that aren't available in store. Plus, I get to avoid the crowds.

As a whole, I do both.


----------



## Tipsbymerry (May 8, 2013)

I always do online shopping and its better option because I can purchase by comparing with other options and can choose better way.


----------



## gillianlili (May 9, 2013)

Yes, I like online shopping, especially cosmetics, I hate to go to the store, the waiter saying forever, In fact, you do not want to buy their brand .on the Internet, I can choose their favorite brandï¼Œ but online shopping shipping is very expensiveseems   be pretty good, I buy Tmart false eyelashes, they free shipping


----------



## stellagreen (May 9, 2013)

ya many of the stuff i brought from online only its make easier to shop and i got genuine products...


----------



## sarah1820 (May 9, 2013)

I am an AVID online shopper. Not only can I do easier/faster browsing, but I can usually find awesome discounts online more so than in store. Plus, I don't try things on in store anyways. I do think that some in store retail therapy is nice once in a while.... though i'm more likely to buy things


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 10, 2013)

> This is the main way I shop. I agree about the clothes though. With all the vanity sizing these days, I no longer trust labels with sizes on them.


 I'm with you there. I'm anywhere from a size 4 to a size 12 and I have pants in all those sizes that currently fit. I also have size 14 pants that are too small, and size 10 from one brand is too big, but size 10 from another is too small. I'm 5'7" and 150 pounds and my weight hasn't changed much in about 4 years. I hate how sizes are not standardized. I cannot buy pants online, but I use Amazon for books a lot. I always try to make sure the shipping says it's coming "from Amazon" because I don't trust individual sellers as much. Crafts and craft supplies are something else altogether. I buy and sell on Etsy, buy (and someday hopefully sell) on eBay, and I've bought or sold supplies all over the world. I've only had 1 bad online shopping experience when I bought a laptop case from an individual seller on Amazon and it doesn't fit.


----------



## Hellocat4 (May 10, 2013)

I have clothes from 10 yrs ago that fit me perfectly, and the labels say size "6". In today's sizes I wear a "0". The only exception is lululemon, and I'm not sure if it is because it is a Canadian brand. I wear a 6 in that brand, which I believe to be my true size, if there wasn't vanity sizing.


----------



## Olga Ok (May 10, 2013)

It's sometimes difficult for me to shop at Forever21 website. Their clothes quality vary from item to item and sizing can be off. Sometimes they throw in online-only promos that are final sale. I always get tempted by the cheapness factor and often times have to throw away things that looked attractive online but were horrible in reality. And every time I would say myself; " never ever buy final sale. " and I still manage to get lured in like today with tops at 30% off .


----------



## MissTrix (May 12, 2013)

I do the majority of my shopping online and have done so for years. Knowing your measurements, knowing your brands,  and reading reviews is key. I rarely have to make returns. Reasons I love online shopping:

1. Better selection. You can't even argue this one.

2. Better deals. I save so much money by shopping online. I have become an expert at finding the lowest prices and utilizing discounts and coupon codes. Even having to pay shipping, I still get a better deal than I would in a store.

3. Convenience. I don't have time to wander around the mall, trying on clothes. I would much rather try things on at home where I can assess fit better. 

4. Who doesn't love getting packages in the mail? It's like Christmas all year long!


----------



## juliadsouza (May 13, 2013)

I always like to shop online, i must buy from online.

those stuff i buy clothes, makeup kits, home essentials, electronics as so on.

which sites do you all prefer for online shopping...


----------



## juliadsouza (May 14, 2013)

I also prefer online shopping as its saves our time and we can get online wide range of varities...


----------



## Lieforly (May 29, 2013)

I love online shopping for clothes, especially in those online shops with high reputation. The only problem for me is the shipping fee. Because after I receive the package and try on the clothes, if I don't like it or the size doesn't fit, I will return it. So if the online shops could afford the shipping fee, it would be great!


----------



## lovelycandygurl (May 30, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## PrettyLivy (May 31, 2013)

I'm obsessed with online shopping. Literally do it every day, whether it's buying or just browsing.


----------



## Aalia Nebhan (Jan 21, 2014)

I trusted Ebay for a long time. But I would suggest it to online shoppers who used to buy novelty items and wardrobes.

......................................


----------



## lebeautydiaries (Jan 21, 2014)

I love shopping online as much as I love to physically go shopping (if that makes sense, lol). But, I find a balance, and it really depends on what I'm shopping for...


----------



## seraphin (Jan 22, 2014)

I love both.  Internet shopping is convenient, you don't have to go through racks of clothes to find your size.  But, sometimes I need to see/feel an item first to make sure I like it.  Unless an online store has free return shipping, I find it a PITA to return stuff.


----------



## pseudorocknroll (Jan 22, 2014)

I feel like I have no choice when it comes to clothes. I live right outside of Washington, DC. I am actually opening up my own clothing store very soon, but other than that there are VERY few places for me to shop in this area. If I lived in NYC or Chicago I could buy my clothes from street stores. I am actually constantly frustrated by this. If I find out about a party or something I can't just run out...I have to waste money on one day shipping CONSTANTLY.


----------



## beautybybrett (Jan 22, 2014)

I love the convenience of online shopping. Hate the waiting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 25, 2014)

I love shopping both on and offline. With that said, you can find so many amazing things online that you can't find offline. Online is convenient because you can do it right from your phone, which makes it a lot of fun; however, it's also fun to walk into a store and get it right away without having to wait a week or so.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 25, 2014)

The only issues I have with online shopping are shipping fees and times, especially with sites like Hautelook. I really dislike going to department stores because it always feels like they're more interested in selling me a credit card than clothes or makeup. I dnt't want store cards on general principle, the interest rates are close to criminal. Ulta is almost as bad in pushing magazine subscriptions, but it's easier to just tell them I already take the magazine, they don't push it the way Macy's does plastic.


----------



## BSquared (Jan 25, 2014)

Id probably die (and be rich) without online shopping. Love it!


----------



## amuchire (Jan 25, 2014)

I personally love online shopping because it's more convenient for me~ I don't have to get dressed or deal with annoying sales clerks. I also like how the clothes are really trendy and up to date. I probably sound like a really lazy person right now but that's honestly what I think about online shopping!

edit: no blog links, please -kawaiimeows


----------



## SaraP (Jan 25, 2014)

I love shopping online! I always have multiple screens up checking price, reviews and promo codes. I hate to pay for shipping and rarely do.

I shop in-store for clothing purchases because I have to feel the fabric and try things on.


----------



## Kristen121 (Jan 29, 2014)

Even though I prefer to shop for clothes in person so I can try things on, going to the mall usually means brining 2 young children with me, which makes it difficult to really take my time and try things on. I try to buy clothes online from retailers that either offer free shipping for returns or allow you to return online purchases to physical stores to avoid having to pay for return shipping if something doesn't fit.


----------



## Wilburn Adam (Jan 30, 2014)

I would much prefer to shop local and have what I want right now. I've given up on them and consider Amazon to be the best thing since the electric starter.


----------



## marie4u (Feb 6, 2014)

yes you are right. it all hapens because its easy to shop online.


----------



## Ysabelle Sofia (Feb 16, 2014)

Shopping online is really great and convenient.  There are many online shops and stores that cater our needs and wants.Charges are not too heavy to take and there are many choices from bags, shoes, perfumes, beauty skin care.  I even order foods from online.  Very convenient.


----------



## JD Arias (Feb 18, 2014)

I love online shopping when i know my size in certain brand, otherwise it could be a disaster. A couple months ago i broug a pair of incredible beautiful Jessica Simpson shoes, i was waiting (i`m from Venezuela so is quite hard to buy online in Usa) and after they came, those shoes were a dream and they don`t fit my feets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My foot was just too wide for those cute shoes and now are part of my sisters collection. 

Lesson learned!!


----------



## vickykeys (Feb 28, 2014)

It depends on my mood for the day. I like online shopping when I need to avoid crowds, traffic,bad weather,etc. and there are infinitely more choices.

But sometimes I need to see,feel,touch and smell a product I'm interested in. I have days I just want to get out of the house and in works well for researching a beauty product or clothing line.....and then finding a better price online to purchase it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theangryandro (Mar 17, 2014)

I'll pretty much shop for anything online (I even usually order take-out via online haha), EXCEPT clothes and shoes. Everything fits so differently in every store that there's no way I'm going to be able to tell I like how  it looks on my body. I must try everything on (I'm very particular about fit). I also have an odd body shape and shoe size so it makes it that much harder, so yeah, unless it's like a bag or scarf I will always shop in-store. If I didn't work in makeup I'd probably not shop for makeup online either, texture is important. Thankfully I know most lines and how they feel, so I'm ok with ordering makeup online if it's a brand I know.


----------



## annatomical (Apr 5, 2014)

If I could have everything including my groceries delivered to my door - I would.


----------



## glitzglam10 (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes, totally agree. As someone who works a 9-5 job, online shopping is my best friend. Like many of the ladies here, I've gotten to be a pro at eyeing a photograph of an outfit and knowing whether or not it'll be flattering on me. It's so much easier, and I almost never have to return items.


----------



## SofiaGambino (Apr 10, 2014)

I run a business so I don't exactly have time to go to stores and try on clothes. I kinda just order them off line, try them on when I get time, and send them back for an exchange if I dislike it. It's a LOT simpler.


----------



## phhb1994 (Apr 10, 2014)

Personally, I love online shopping only because its less time consuming and I can do it anywhere and at any time it suits me.

And of course, there is plenty of deals which are online exclusive or just generally cheaper online than the actual brick store.


----------



## mctrader07 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I do both. I use to be really big into online shopping, but now I find myself wanting to look/feel/try products first (makeup and clothes). There are some things I will always buy online---books, music, and stuff like that.
I feel that when it comes to fashion I feel weary ording online b/c of the fit. it could be shipped to you and be too big or too tight. going to the stores you can try it on. its hand son.


----------



## mctrader07 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glitzglam10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, totally agree. As someone who works a 9-5 job, online shopping is my best friend. Like many of the ladies here, I've gotten to be a pro at eyeing a photograph of an outfit and knowing whether or not it'll be flattering on me. It's so much easier, and I almost never have to return ite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wilburn Adam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would much prefer to shop local and have what I want right now. I've given up on them and consider Amazon to be the best thing since the electric starter.
yes, im a right now kind of person I would shop at store and walk out with the item.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mctrader07 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Even though I prefer to shop for clothes in person so I can try things on, going to the mall usually means brining 2 young children with me, which makes it difficult to really take my time and try things on. I try to buy clothes online from retailers that either offer free shipping for returns or allow you to return online purchases to physical stores to avoid having to pay for return shipping if something doesn't fit.
your profile picture is interesting lol


----------



## mctrader07 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sarah Afshar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love shopping both on and offline. With that said, you can find so many amazing things online that you can't find offline. Online is convenient because you can do it right from your phone, which makes it a lot of fun; however, it's also fun to walk into a store and get it right away without having to wait a week or so.
you covered both topics wonderfully


----------



## addybrook (Apr 14, 2014)

I love online shopping, I buy all of my clothes online and online shopping really saves a lot of money.


----------



## Natalie001 (May 14, 2014)

Convenient and time saving.


----------



## Natalie001 (May 14, 2014)

I have done quite a lot shopping online,and up to now moat of my experience were good.


----------



## Whitehurst (May 14, 2014)

Lots of benefits you may have when it comes to online shopping. It save time and more discounts!


----------



## charlespe (Jul 21, 2014)

I can't say I have been shopping online for a long time but I can say I have and I barely had to return anything of all the times i ordered. My point is, that is easy and saves you time


----------



## emilycarter (Jul 21, 2014)

I Love shopping online, It makes me more convenient to choose my favorite.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jul 22, 2014)

I've been known to spend an afternoon at the mall followed by an evening shopping online. Some days I'm just not quite done shopping.


----------



## charlespe (Aug 5, 2014)

Also I would like to mention about Elucid Gent when it comes to shopping. You can find many tips from them


----------



## emmalee22 (Aug 6, 2014)

Not much but i like online shopping for fashion accessories.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 10, 2014)

fred33 said:


> *Nowadays,more and more people prefer online shopping,which is now a trend of fashion.I am a net potato,I spend almost time on the nets,I bought all my articles of everyday use on the website.I can avoid the heavy traffic and long waiting,which is more wonderful.Otherwise,I can have nore choice from the website and choose the perfect one.*
> 
> _*Besides,I like the brand of juicy couture,which is fashion and professional for women,you can find all your needs in it.What do you think about that?*_


I like to shop online because of the promo codes / free shipping and money off you can get for your purchases.


----------



## FDiva09 (Aug 19, 2014)

I love online shopping always saves time...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just got my leather jacket.


----------



## EggyBread (Aug 19, 2014)

I love online shopping too much.


----------



## ninahaska (Aug 19, 2014)

If shop is trusted? Why not! Nowadays online shopping is something normal for people so why not? You do not have to leave home and prices are often lower than in normal shop - I know something about it ladies


----------



## jessicawatsonus (Aug 25, 2014)

I love online shopping beacuse -

It save time

It save money

Ease to get outfit at home as it gives free shipping.

Within time I get

Easy selection of outfit

Easy to dhop from any where at any time, only require some technology.


----------



## Sylwia Żukowska (Dec 4, 2014)

On the internet buying cosmetics, shoes and clothes, but also things to home. I do not like to walk around the shops, on the internet it's easier and faster. I appreciate most online shops with dresses. Range is so rich and varied that never been disappointed. Recently I discovered a pearl - Shioness.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 4, 2014)

As a plus sized girl in a small town with only a Walmart and a small Goodys, online shopping is vital for me, if I don't want to live in cheap sweatpants and grandma shirts.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 5, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld I know the feeling! I've bought all my clothing online for the past six years. My favorite is One Stop Plus, they have it all and from so many different labels.

  I buy Mom's nonprescription items from Amazon with Subscribe and Save (adult diapers, wipes, Glucerna, disposable gloves, and so forth) We also get pet supplies, and a fair bit of grocery items as well. With Amazon Prime I get free shipping, free movies, books, and music for my Kindle Fire to boot!

My reasons:

Saves me time  

Saves me gas by not having to drive

Bulk buys w/auto shipping means no running out of needed items

Saves me physical pain by sparing my back and knees from doing too much standing and walking in stores

Saves money by avoiding impulse buys

Amazon Prime comes with tons of other benefits beyond free shipping

With clothes I have tons of options not available in my small hometown

  I would just cry if I had to go back in time and do without online shopping


----------



## JasonTanenb (Dec 19, 2014)

Online shopping has become a sensation now, and it'll grow further as never before. Interesting to see previous suggestions from 2011 until now. Times have changed. Those who were skeptical about it are now enjoying its success.


----------



## Klariata (Mar 25, 2015)

I love shopping online. It is a trend of shopping.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes, I too love online shopping because it saves time and gives more discount offers and the prices of items are more reasonable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luther (Apr 14, 2015)

I think it's fine!


----------



## Adler17 (Apr 22, 2015)

Fast!!convenient!!


----------



## pujagupta (May 7, 2015)

I do both type of shopping when i have not enough time to go market than i prefer online shopping i believe to buy only brnded things online .


----------



## MartinNathalie9 (Jun 18, 2015)

There's obviously loads of benefits to shopping online, and I love it! Not only do you have a much wider range or styles, but access to more shops and brands which you probably wouldn't find on the high street.

One of the biggest advantages for me is finding more realistic styles and sizes for my body shape. Designer plus size clothing can be hard to come by otherwise, especially in styles I like. My favorite at the moment is Anna Scholz (www.annascholz.com) which I was apprehensive about at first, but luckily it's not just clothes in bigger sizes, it's actually made for a bigger figure.

Was hoping to see some discussions on clothes for curvy women here, but haven't had much luck! Should I start a topic perhaps? Which forum should I put it in? Thanks


----------



## JosiePackard (Jul 4, 2015)

My vice. I'm addicted. It's like christmas morning when I receive packages in the mail.


----------



## Riya Kalsi (Jul 13, 2015)

love it. Amazon is my all time fav!


----------



## Chantel Rogers (Jul 15, 2015)

Online shopping is the best, has any tried lulus.com ? soo good everyone should check it out!


----------



## MandyMom62 (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't know what I'd do without online shopping!! It's way too easy to just browse online after my 2 year old goes to sleep. I hate trying things on in the store because I'm so indecisive, so I like that I can just order whatever I want and maybe multiple sizes and try stuff at home. I always check the return policies so that I can make less frequen trips to the stores or the mall to return what I don't want to keep.


----------



## Chantel Rogers (Jul 19, 2015)

Absolutely love lulus! Also I frequently try tobi when the stuff is on sale for 50% so amazing! But I would have to mostly impressed by lulus. I have told all of my friends and coworkers about it haha they should hire me to advertise for them lol


----------



## bryanathemua (Jul 19, 2015)

I think it's just as addicting as in-store shopping. They both have their pros &amp; cons though. With online shopping there's waiting for the package to arrive, and sometimes the order isn't what you ordered, so you have to go through the hassle of either returning or spending even more money on the product you actually wanted, unless of course, the company sends you a free one since they messed it up. I always prefer in-store shopping over online just because I like it to be hands on and you get it right away.


----------



## DisneyDisaster (Jul 24, 2015)

I do a lot of online shopping, I don't know what I would do without it!

But having said that, I do like going to stores and being able to test products - especially with make up or in stores like LUSH.

A day out make up shopping is more of an event for me and my friends haha :lol:


----------



## rodanandfieldsguru (Jul 24, 2015)

chantel rogers said:


> Absolutely love lulus! Also I frequently try tobi when the stuff is on sale for 50% so amazing! But I would have to mostly impressed by lulus. I have told all of my friends and coworkers about it haha they should hire me to advertise for them lol


Lulu's is absolutely my favorite brand as well!


----------



## Lin1018 (Jul 27, 2015)

divadoll said:


> I'm an old veteran of internet shopping. I've been shopping online for over 11 years and I have no plans of changing that. I love it that I buy it and it arrives at my door in a few days or buy something from Hong Kong or China for pennies and it comes to my door in 2 wks.


I love it too and have been shopping online for ages as well. It is great living in the UK buying from all over the world and getting it delivered is fantastic. I need to find a good Mongolian (brass cooking pots) and Nepalese (carpets &amp; jewellry) so if there is anyone out there who has some web addresses I'd really appreciate them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Saskia Ximena Fernandez (Aug 10, 2015)

I love it too, simply because it's so much cheaper.


----------



## Roger Lin (Nov 23, 2015)

Lots of styles for choose and save money!


----------



## IsabelleDaub (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello,

I think online shopping is an increasing trend, not only for the usual target, but also for consumers in e.g. holiday season, and especially for some type of products (e.g. cosmetics)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Barbie2 (Apr 2, 2016)

I love online shopping I buy everything online from makeup to shoes to nail polish to clothes to soap I love it its easy , simple , fast no waiting in line or sold out items like in store.


----------



## rougecamilla (Jul 21, 2016)

I prefer to go to the store. I like to to Goodwill and to resale shops where I can get brand names at low prices, especially on good quality athletic wear. I also have very sensitive skin and some fabrics feel very uncomfortable on me. Most forms of polyester/other synthetics are very uncomfortable. Even some forms of cotton don't feel right, depending on the quality of the weave. I need to know if an item is durable and won't start pilling, fade, or fall apart at the seams. I don't like fabrics that are to thin or to thick. Basically, I'm very picky.

I think store shopping helps me save money because if I pick up an item and continue browsing, I might  realize that I don't really want it! LOL.

I'm very skeptical of buying online due to identity theft, or cheating sellers. I'm skeptical even of sellers with a high approval rating. 

I also live in a small town with no franchise stores, so shopping is a fun thing to do on the weekend. I like walking out of the store with 5 or 6 items feeling like a movie star!


----------



## WilliamRobinson (Oct 4, 2016)

Very true. Today online shopping has become a new trend. Let it be anything, one simply orders it online. I like online shopping. You get to see a lot of variety sitting at home.


----------

